# custom schwinn @thebeach



## colorflowfreak (Aug 15, 2011)

1954 custom paint pinstriped bike at hunington beach ca


----------



## kngtmat (Aug 17, 2011)

That is a very cool shot, nice custom.


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 5, 2011)

very nice i like the fenders


----------

